# EN Arsenal #3 - Two-Bladed Sword



## Morrus (Jan 3, 2005)

[imager]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_4009.gif[/imager]E.N. Publishing's _E.N.Arsenal_ strikes again, with volume three, detailing the fictional two-bladed sword, the exotic fighting styles it entails and requires, and those who wield it.

_E.N. Arsenal_ books are "crunch-intensive" - a majority of the PDF is devoted to rules-based material regarding the topic of the book; in this case, the two-bladed sword and variants.

  This e-book includes:




Statistics for two-bladed swords of Tiny through Colossal size.
The new "drow masters" - trained in the drow fighting academies.
9 variants of the two-bladed sword, from two-bladed scimitars, to the sword-dagger.
9 Feats for the wielders of these versatile weapons.
Two fighting styles exclusively for wielders of these deadly blades.
Three prestige classes dedicated to the weapon.
The _Keltath Master_ who wields the two-bladed sword with style, grace and deadly fluidity.

The _Dual Soulblade_, who manifests the mindknife as a double weapon and learns new tricks and powers for it.

The _Warrior of Annakra_, who wields the two-bladed sword with the skill and guidance of an ancient and long-dead warrior.

Spells & magical weapon enhancements.
4 Specific magical two bladed swords, including the Cyclone Sword and the Wrath of the Rider.
Sevesties, the Double-Edged God, a deity of weapons, warfare and metallurgy.
This short PDF is extensively bookmarked and ready to be introduced to your d20 fantasy campaign. Available now from RPGNow.

*Written by:* Alex Jacobs
*Art by:* Danilo Moretti & Kevin H Yancey
*Pages: *20 pages (plus cover & OGL)


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 5, 2005)

I'll ask, just because someone has to: is there something about a two-bladed sword that has each blade as a _brilliant energy_ weapon? A product like this is just asking you to go Darth Maul on your enemies.  

Also, could future press releases mention the price of the product, and its length? Those are rather important (to me at least) in determining whether or not I buy a product.

As it stands, this product (for everyone else reading this thread) is 22 pages (that's including the cover and OGL) for $3.95.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 5, 2005)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Also, could future press releases mention the price of the product, and its length? Those are rather important (to me at least) in determining whether or not I buy a product.



 It _does_ tell you the length.  And the price is just a single click away.


----------

